# 2 Chronicles 7- God's Faithfulness to His Promises



## ServantOfKing (Jan 31, 2008)

I was reading this morning in 2 Chronicles 7 and was just astounded once again by God's faithfulness to His own Word and promises... Especially this section. 
It seems when you read about world current and past events and see what has happened to the ethnic nation of Israel, this seems to sum it up pretty well. 
Is this a gross misunderstanding of the text? 

2 Chronicles 7: 19 - 22 
19 "But if you turn away and forsake the decrees and commands I have given you and go off to serve other gods and worship them, 20 then I will uproot Israel from my land, which I have given them, and will reject this temple I have consecrated for my Name. I will make it a byword and an object of ridicule among all peoples. 21 And though this temple is now so imposing, all who pass by will be appalled and say, 'Why has the LORD done such a thing to this land and to this temple?' 22 People will answer, 'Because they have forsaken the LORD, the God of their fathers, who brought them out of Egypt, and have embraced other gods, worshipping and serving them—that is why he brought all this disaster on them.' "


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 31, 2008)

I believe that this text should be applied to the church, since we are God's people.

These words are particularly appropriate for the contemporary church in Western society.


----------

